# 2030n changing the cutterhead



## chardie (Jan 22, 2016)

I just invested $1000 bucks in a new spiral cutter head for a Makita 2030. I can't figure out how to get the old cutterhead out or how to install new one. Can anyone help me?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Here is the relevant bit of the parts diagram for reference (Makita *2030N*):










Note - The 2030*N* is a slightly different machine than the 2030.

To yank the planer cutterhead, you need to pull it out from the side. Start by removing the chain drive cover (#72) and all the gears and chain under that. Once removed, you can then pull the inner cover (#79) so you can gain access to the bearing housing. The gears are held on with c-clips and it's pretty easy to remove them once you take the chain off. Before you start to remove the bearing housing (#84), you need to loosen the set screw on the coupler (#124) to free it from the cutterhead shaft. Keep an eye on it when removing the cutterhead as it will fall free once the shaft is removed.

Once you remove the 4 screws holding on the outer bearing housing (#84), you should be able to gently pry the cutterhead out that side of the planer body. If you remove the chip breaker and pressure plate, it makes it easier to get up under the cutterhead and pry from various locations as well. Go slow with gentle pressure and from different locations, perhaps with a few wiggles here and there 

Hopefully, the inner bearing will come out with the cutterhead… it should as it's pressed on the head and only a slip fit in the housing. It looks like the drivetrain for the cutterhead is a bit different than on my 2030, so you may or may not need to remove the drive pulley on it (#102)...

To install, press the bearings on the new cutterhead if needed, line up the coupler and insert the opposite way and put everything back on that you took off. New bearings are recommended as you really don't want to go through this procedure again if you don't have to 

Since the gear train is a bit different than my 2030, you might want to post some pictures once you start getting things apart. But the above should get you most of the way there despite the differences.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Take lots of pictures along the way… even of stuff you don't think you need to have pictures of. It will save your bacon should you forget how something should go back together!


----------

